# advice on pregnant cat



## waynethegame (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

I have a year and half old pregnant cat (cleo), who is expecting anytime. This morning at 4am she was meowing constantly, restless and looking around, she hasnt eaten or had anything to drink, ive showed her it but she just walks away. We also have two small 6 month old kitten girls sadie and sasha and she was getting hold of their necks and pulling them into her nesting area, i then took sadie away as she was crying and cleo went mad jumping up at me to try and get to sadie, anyway i put the two girls into another room and left cleo by herself and she was constantly by my bedroom door meowing and scratching at the door, this was going on for about 3 hours, so i let the girls out and cleo settled down into her nesting area. I havent seen any discharge from her yet and feels alittle hot and shes making the sound like shes in heat, ive phoned my vet and they have told me just to keep a close eye on her. Is this a sign of her going into early labour, she wasnt like this at all yesterday, she was sitting on the window ledge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

waynethegame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a year and half old pregnant cat (cleo), who is expecting anytime. This morning at 4am she was meowing constantly, restless and looking around, she hasnt eaten or had anything to drink, ive showed her it but she just walks away. We also have two small 6 month old kitten girls sadie and sasha and she was getting hold of their necks and pulling them into her nesting area, i then took sadie away as she was crying and cleo went mad jumping up at me to try and get to sadie, anyway i put the two girls into another room and left cleo by herself and she was constantly by my bedroom door meowing and scratching at the door, this was going on for about 3 hours, so i let the girls out and cleo settled down into her nesting area. I havent seen any discharge from her yet and feels alittle hot and shes making the sound like shes in heat, ive phoned my vet and they have told me just to keep a close eye on her. Is this a sign of her going into early labour, she wasnt like this at all yesterday, she was sitting on the window ledge.


I'm no cat expert but going by what you have said..Going of her food and meowing at your bedroom door does sound to me she is getting ready to have these babys 
Looks like she wanted your bedroom to have them in lol.

Is her set up nesting place near where the girls are continuously playing? Maybe she felt abit uncomphy when they was around and maybe thats why she was at your bedroom door for ages trying to get away knowing she is going to give birth soon? U said she settled down after you put the girls out so maybe she felt uncomphy having her little ones where the girls are?

Maybe someone in the know will tell you different, someone with more knowledge of cats but il'd say she is ready to be a mum 

ps..Theres alot of maybes there hehe.

When the babys arrive please be sure to show us pics of them .


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

When a Queen is due to give birth this is normal behaviour, She will want to mother the other kitten  it sounds like she will have her babies tonight
Good luck with everything


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sounds like it 
cats like it quiet and dark 
well ours have in the pass, 1 lot was born in the airing cuboard


----------



## waynethegame (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice, just to let you know she gave birth to kitten number 1 at 5.03 pm a tabby and kitten number 2 at 5.27pm was a black kitten, both are doing well and mummy done a great job delivering and cleaning them up. We can still see movement in her tummy so we are waiting on the next kitten. 

I will keep you all informed.


----------



## waynethegame (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry to double post, but i was just wondering what is the longest any of you have heard of gaps between kittens being born. At the moment our last kitten was born 2 hours 45 minutes ago and we can still feel and see movement in her tummy. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

waynethegame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to double post, but i was just wondering what is the longest any of you have heard of gaps between kittens being born. At the moment our last kitten was born 2 hours 45 minutes ago and we can still feel and see movement in her tummy.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Has she had them all yet? How many did she have? Hope mums doing ok


----------



## waynethegame (Feb 14, 2008)

hi,

Yes she had the other two kittens around 10pm last night, a total of 4, 1 tabby boy like his mum, 2 black boy and girl and a black/chocolate boy.

Mum and babies are doing really well.

As soon as i can i will post pictures


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations look forward to pictures


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad to hear alls well, Bet your so chuffed, Lovely colors aswell 
I love tabbys


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

nice to hear all went well.
liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well done and congratulations on your kitts Glad to hear all went well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations on the safe arrival of the kittens


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

I had that happen once with two tonkinese sisters. One had 12 day old babies and I put her sister in with her to give birth to hers. She at once did what yours did, bonded with her sisters babies. I removed her and she howled for them, allowing her own to come out still in the sack and unattended. I spent the morning ripping sack and drying kittens whose mama would not tend them at all. I even had to remove the after births and untangle the umbilical cords. She would do nothing! I had her and kits in a pet carrier with a hot water bottle and fought to hold her down to allow them to nurse. At 2 a.m. I said to heck with this and took the whole works into Elsa and her 12 day old babies. I gave one fat 12 day old kit to Josie (new mom) and she started licking and nuzzling it while she at last allowed her own babies to nurse. Meanwhile, Elsa came over and started bathing new babies. It was like you could hear her saying "my goodness, why look at the lot of you...you haven't even had a bath!!" Soooo I ended up with two litters of kittens in the same nest with moms sharing. All did well....and then last summer it happened again with my himalayians. Only this time, the new mom loved her 7 babies but was overwhelmed by it all and kept moving them ....end result one had two bite marks and died. I could not get her to stop lugging , so I again put all the babies in with this moms mother, who luckily had 3 two week old babies. Poor Mischa (mom with 6 new babies right now) had 10 babies on her all night. The next day, I put the by this time frantic mom in with her and everyone was happy from then on. They shared babies and raised them all toghether. I attached a pic of the happy familes. I am glad everything worked out for you....post some pics!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations! Lovely picture!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi i breed ragdoll cats and all my girls like to have their companions with them when they are giving birth.Chloe wouldnt even lay still to give birth until her mum was at her side,they all help each other out with feeding and grooming.I once had 2 litters upstairs,5 in one and 7 in the other i went downstairs and returned a hour later to find that lily had taken twinkles babies and carried them all to her nest where they were all together! I think if they are happy leave them to it.


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Clare....I am going to have this problem again I fear...one 6 week old litter upstairs now, another due in 3 weeks, and yet another around April 16th. Do you ever use a mesh playpen to separate younger litters from older ones?....or would that just make it more difficult for the moms to move them in case they were so inclined? I will probably end up bringing the older litter downstairs....I have advertised and people of course, want them asap. I would like to keep them till they are at least 10 weeks old. How long do you keep yours? This is a pic I just took of the new litter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi i find indoor rabbit cages brill,they are like a giant hamster cage,big plastic tray on base and cage top with a lift up lid.In the early stages when kittens are very young i shut mum in,letting her out whenever she wants as kittens get older and mum is more settled(less likely to carry them out and hide them in a sock drawer!)i leave the top open all the time and mum comes and goes as she pleases,i find the other cats tend to leave her alone,occasionally jumping in to sniff then jumping back out.Also when they are mobile they cant get out and get squashed in rough play with older litters.Your house sounds like mine i have 2 ragdoll litters,one due any day and a litter of 8 smelly cocker spaniel x pups.good luck clare


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I am quite happy to let mine go a bit earlier than the norm for raggies as long as they are a good size,strong and feeding well,


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Clare...I have one of those rabbit cages....I did not realize it would be big enough..... I must measure mine and see . It sure would stop the tramping though. I will measure it later and see if it measures up to yours. Thanks! Sue


----------



## charlottes21 (Feb 28, 2011)

my cat has started doing exactly the same. her pregnancy was not confirmed however and she is not big and i cant feel anything. she didnt particularly get on fantastically well with my other cat but now she is dragging her by the neck. she bled for a while yesterday not sure whats going on but she wont stop miaowing


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

charlottes21 said:


> my cat has started doing exactly the same. her pregnancy was not confirmed however and she is not big and i cant feel anything. she didnt particularly get on fantastically well with my other cat but now she is dragging her by the neck. she bled for a while yesterday not sure whats going on but she wont stop miaowing


this thread is 3years old


----------



## manz7 (Jun 16, 2011)

hi there, i have a very heavily pregnant cat (izzy) she got pregnant around 10/04/2011 to 14/04/2011 so kitten's should be due round about now but there is no sign yet? should i be panicking i can still see kitten's moving about so should i just wait and let naturetake it's course or do i go to the vet's?:001_wub:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If she conceived on the 14th, they wouldn't be due until tomorrow anyway if she carries them exactly 65 days. Is the mum showing any signs of going into labour? I'd leave her to it another few days and just keep a close eye. She couldn't have gotten pregnnat at a later date, could she? Either way I wouldn't be worried at this point. As long as you can see movement and she isn't over 70 days everything should be fine.


----------



## manz7 (Jun 16, 2011)

izzy went missing with the local gigalo on the 10/04/2011 and i got her back on the 13/04/2011 then my male persian who i had planned to breed with izzy anyway got her so i have no idea who the daddy is but i know that my tom got her on the 14/04/2011 he was only 7 month's at the time izzy is just a little older at 12 month's so wasn't planning to breed till next year but, they had different plans i do know that my tom only got her the once because i definatley kept them apart after that,she is not showing any sign's of labour, no nesting no milk absolutely nothing she isn't off her food or even going to her whelping box, she just look's like she is going to explode


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They often go over. She's due, yes, but not overdue yet. If she reaches 70 days then it's time to worry but not at this stage.

Liz


----------



## manz7 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanx liz your advise is well recieved i have so much to learn tahnx again  mandy


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

manz7 said:


> izzy went missing with the local gigalo on the 10/04/2011 and i got her back on the 13/04/2011 then my male persian who i had planned to breed with izzy anyway got her so i have no idea who the daddy is but i know that my tom got her on the 14/04/2011 he was only 7 month's at the time izzy is just a little older at 12 month's so wasn't planning to breed till next year but, they had different plans i do know that my tom only got her the once because i definatley kept them apart after that,she is not showing any sign's of labour, no nesting no milk absolutely nothing she isn't off her food or even going to her whelping box, she just look's like she is going to explode





manz7 said:


> thanx liz your advise is well recieved i have so much to learn tahnx again  mandy


are both parents registered on active and PKD tested? 11months isnt too young & the research should have been done before buying them.

if she 'escaped' then the litter could have 5dads, you will have no idea, so you cant register them or sell them as pedigrees, you can DNA test the entire litter & your boy. Before you let her mate your boy you will now have to have her tested for fiv/felv/herpes/chlamdiya/calci virus as she can catch all of these from the many cats she will have mated.

remember that owning a stud you will need about 4 + girls to keep him happy and he will start to spray / poop / call for girls, same as girls they do it to. you have had alot of time to be prepared so Id start now you dont have long!

milk doesnt come in un til after the birth most of the time and they normally eat up until they have the babies and during and after! so that dosent mean anything about signs that she is going to have them soon.


----------

